# Heeling...how long?



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok, how long would you guys estimate that you are heeling in the obedience ring (or even for the whole ring experience)? I am going to work on slowly lengthening Scout's heeling time over the next several weeks and months and was trying to pick a good number to shoot for (which will be a little more than what ring time heeling is).


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Just walk out a heeling pattern and time yourself. It's actually a lot LESS time than you think, about a minute or less.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Are you talking the US or UK?


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

United States


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Then I would agree with Anney, maybe a minute.


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

It just SEEMS like a lot longer than that!!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Uh, yeah. I think I walk straight for nearly a whole minute before I think about turning :doh: Does seem longer than that....


----------

